# A Bit of EOS 5D Mark IV & EOS 7D Mark II Information [CR2]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 8, 2016)

```
While [CR3] level specifications for the EOS 5D Mark IV have been hard to come by, something we’ll be able to fix some time this week. We do have some information on pricing and kits that’ll be available.</p>
<p>We’re told that the body only will likely come in less than what the EOS 5D Mark III launched at, which was $3499. We’re told the EOS 5D Mark IV would come in at $3299 USD. As always with pricing, it could be old information and things may have moved a bit due to currency fluctuations. While we’d love to see a $2999 price point, we don’t think that’s likely with the information we have.</p>
<p>The EOS 5D Mark IV will come in two kits, one with the EF 24-70mm f/4L IS and the other with the brand new EF 24-105mm f/4L IS II. The EF 24-70mm f/4L IS kit will be the lower priced option between the two lens options.</p>
<p>As for the EOS 7D Mark II, we’re told that the body and lens kits will come bundled with the upcoming W-P1 wifi adaptor going forward. This should tell you that the EOS 7D Mark II will be around for a while  and not to expect an update in 2017. A EOS 7D Mark  II will also be kitted with the new EF-S 18-135mm f/3.5-5.6 IS USM lens.</p>
<p>We haven’t received any more information about the EOS 7D Mark II firmware update that’s coming.</p>
<p><em>More to come…</em></p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## Maximilian (Aug 8, 2016)

It's always nice to see prices to get lower than higher. 
If it's because of higher production efectivity and delivering same or better quality it's great.
If it's just because of some exchange rates then it could turn around some time later. 
If it's because of lower quality, it's "meh!".


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 8, 2016)

I will wait till price comes down to 3000$ just to make it a sweeter deal(if I decide to go to FF). I dont really care about MP just as long as it shoots 4K video internally.


----------



## YuengLinger (Aug 8, 2016)

Maybe the 5DIV was always just a way to clear out some of those silly 24-70mm f/4 IS lenses! ;D


----------



## Cthulhu (Aug 8, 2016)

This should tell you that the EOS 7D Mark II will be around for a while and not to expect an update in 2017. A EOS 7D Mark II will also be kitted with the new EF-S 18-135mm f/3.5-5.6 IS USM lens.</p>
<p>We haven’t received any more information about the EOS 7D Mark II firmware update that’s coming.</p>
<p><em>More to come…</em></p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>[/html]
[/quote]


Big mistake, in my opinion. I loved the 7d and was thoroughly underwhelmed by the update as far as image quality and noise are concerned. I've since moved on to full frame as I'd rather live with the loss of reach than with the garbage the 7d mk2 produces at high iso. If I were to go back to crop sensor there's no even a question the D500 is the way to go.


----------



## Tugela (Aug 8, 2016)

Knowing Canon, the 7DII firmware will be corrections to spelling in the Mongolian language menus


----------



## JP (Aug 8, 2016)

Oh great... a 3K 5DMk4... That means 1/200ths top sync speed... sloooooow shutter lag making it useless for action photography... and a slow processor.... along with two or so stops of lower ISO performance than a camera that is only 1/3 more in value... but the 7D MK2 is a camera that has all the features I want, minus the FF sensor.. that costs just 1/2 of what the "5" body is going to cost me... Thank you in advance Canon for producing another annoying camera... one that does not need a built in VG... I's going to suck..... I just know it..


----------



## sanj (Aug 8, 2016)

YuengLinger said:


> Maybe the 5DIV was always just a way to clear out some of those silly 24-70mm f/4 IS lenses! ;D



        Awesome


----------



## CaptureWhatYouSee (Aug 8, 2016)

Cthulhu said:


> This should tell you that the EOS 7D Mark II will be around for a while and not to expect an update in 2017. A EOS 7D Mark II will also be kitted with the new EF-S 18-135mm f/3.5-5.6 IS USM lens.</p>
> <p>We haven’t received any more information about the EOS 7D Mark II firmware update that’s coming.</p>
> <p><em>More to come…</em></p>
> <span id="pty_trigger"></span>[/html]
> ...



You won't get much better high ISO behavior with the D500 compared to the 7DII:

http://www.photonstophotos.net/Charts/PDR.htm#Canon%20EOS%207D%20Mark%20II,Nikon%20D500


----------



## Mikehit (Aug 8, 2016)

Cthulhu said:


> Big mistake, in my opinion. I loved the 7d and was thoroughly underwhelmed by the update as far as image quality and noise are concerned. I've since moved on to full frame as I'd rather live with the loss of reach than with the garbage the 7d mk2 produces at high iso. If I were to go back to crop sensor there's no even a question the D500 is the way to go.



Depends what update you wanted/expected. I think the noise is much more workable than the original 7D giving almost 1.5 stops improvement. But then the 7D2 was not so much about image quality as vastly improved AF and increase in maximum FPS.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 8, 2016)

CaptureWhatYouSee said:


> Cthulhu said:
> 
> 
> > This should tell you that the EOS 7D Mark II will be around for a while and not to expect an update in 2017. A EOS 7D Mark II will also be kitted with the new EF-S 18-135mm f/3.5-5.6 IS USM lens.</p>
> ...



Of course he will...


----------



## fegari (Aug 8, 2016)

JP said:


> Oh great... a 3K 5DMk4... That means 1/200ths top sync speed... sloooooow shutter lag making it useless for action photography... and a slow processor.... along with two or so stops of lower ISO performance than a camera that is only 1/3 more in value... but the 7D MK2 is a camera that has all the features I want, minus the FF sensor.. that costs just 1/2 of what the "5" body is going to cost me... Thank you in advance Canon for producing another annoying camera... one that does not need a built in VG... I's going to suck..... I just know it..



Jeez, someone needs holidays badly. I'm sure Canon is not doing it just to piss you off


----------



## unfocused (Aug 8, 2016)

JP said:


> ...the 7D MK2 is a camera that has all the features I want, minus the FF sensor.. hank you in advance Canon for producing another annoying camera... one that does not need a built in VG... I's going to suck..... I just know it..



Canon already makes a full frame version of the 7DII. It was released earlier this year and actually has some improvements over the 7DII. You might check it out.


----------



## allpet (Aug 8, 2016)

11 fps


----------



## daniela (Aug 8, 2016)

CaptureWhatYouSee said:


> Cthulhu said:
> 
> 
> > This should tell you that the EOS 7D Mark II will be around for a while and not to expect an update in 2017. A EOS 7D Mark II will also be kitted with the new EF-S 18-135mm f/3.5-5.6 IS USM lens.</p>
> ...



I like Canon, but the D500 is - all in one seen - an step better than the 7DII. The Af is incredible. My husband owns one. And combined with an fast prime, it beats the 7DII. 
Maybe Canon will make the 7Ds AF system better


----------



## daniela (Aug 8, 2016)

My question is: Why cheaper? I have seldom seen an product that gets cheaper and is higher in quality and has more features, than its predecessor. ???

Does that mean, an 5D Mark IV is just an small step forward? 24MP, 1/3 better noise? No stunning upgrade of the Mark III?

Or has Canon an ace up one's sleeve? Is there another Version in preparation Eos 3D?


----------



## CaptureWhatYouSee (Aug 8, 2016)

daniela said:


> CaptureWhatYouSee said:
> 
> 
> > Cthulhu said:
> ...



I agree that the D500 is better than the 7DII. Except, maybe, for available high quality lenses.


----------



## daniela (Aug 8, 2016)

CaptureWhatYouSee said:


> daniela said:
> 
> 
> > CaptureWhatYouSee said:
> ...



It has to be. Nearly two years later announced. And this is Nikons fight announcement to the 7DII. 
My Japanese girlfriends wrote to me, that Sony is planning to mix up the SLR market with an coming high MP and DR body and an action-shooting-capable AF system. And Nikon is hard working on an successor of the D810. -runors, I know. But they rumored the 7RII and the D800 right.


----------



## FramerMCB (Aug 8, 2016)

daniela said:


> My question is: Why cheaper? I have seldom seen an product that gets cheaper and is higher in quality and has more features, than its predecessor. ???
> 
> Does that mean, an 5D Mark IV is just an small step forward? 24MP, 1/3 better noise? No stunning upgrade of the Mark III?
> 
> Or has Canon an ace up one's sleeve? Is there another Version in preparation Eos 3D?



Well...moving the clock back several years, when Canon came out with the 40D it entered the market place $100 less then the 30D had sold for new...at $1,399USD (vs. the $1,499 of the 30D). And Canon has managed to keep the xxD line entries in this neighborhood. So, I think we can still expect some quite "delicious" improvements with the 5D Mk IV while they introduce it at a reduced starting $$$ point.

We need to keep in mind that much of the camera's development and manufacturing costs have already been covered in the 7D Mk II, some in the 80D, and quite a few in the 1DX Mk II...


----------



## daniela (Aug 8, 2016)

FramerMCB said:


> daniela said:
> 
> 
> > My question is: Why cheaper? I have seldom seen an product that gets cheaper and is higher in quality and has more features, than its predecessor. ???
> ...



I hope you are right. Canon will rise the prices here in Austria in some weeks. So, why reducing their profits?
I think the 5D series is the "working horse" and a little bit an cash cow for Canon.


----------



## rrcphoto (Aug 8, 2016)

JP said:


> Oh great... a 3K 5DMk4... That means 1/200ths top sync speed... sloooooow shutter lag making it useless for action photography... and a slow processor.... along with two or so stops of lower ISO performance than a camera that is only 1/3 more in value... but the 7D MK2 is a camera that has all the features I want, minus the FF sensor.. that costs just 1/2 of what the "5" body is going to cost me... Thank you in advance Canon for producing another annoying camera... one that does not need a built in VG... I's going to suck..... I just know it..



obviously spoken like someone that never tried a 5d Mark III.

and perhaps get another bowl of cornflakes.. obviously there's something wrong with your current bowl


----------



## rrcphoto (Aug 8, 2016)

daniela said:


> My question is: Why cheaper? I have seldom seen an product that gets cheaper and is higher in quality and has more features, than its predecessor. ???
> 
> Does that mean, an 5D Mark IV is just an small step forward? 24MP, 1/3 better noise? No stunning upgrade of the Mark III?
> 
> Or has Canon an ace up one's sleeve? Is there another Version in preparation Eos 3D?



when the 5D Mark III came out in 2012, the Yen was at a all time high, making the import cost considerable.

in actuality, the cost of the 5D Mark III and IV will be around the same, the difference is exchange rates.


----------



## PureClassA (Aug 8, 2016)

Precisely. In 2012, the Yen was around 80:1 USD. Today it is 100:1 USD. If we were to drop the price of the new 5D4 accordingly from the 5D3 initial release, that would result in a drop of 20% (same as Yen fall against the dollar) That would make the new 5D4 about $2800. At a rumored price of $3299 given the current exchange rate, the 5D4 is actually a MORE expensive camera than the 5D3 if you reverse the exchange rates back to 2012 levels.

Based on exchange:

2012 5D3- $3500 x 80 yen = 280,000 yen
2016 5D4- $3300 x 100yen = 330,000 yen



rrcphoto said:


> daniela said:
> 
> 
> > My question is: Why cheaper? I have seldom seen an product that gets cheaper and is higher in quality and has more features, than its predecessor. ???
> ...


----------



## daniela (Aug 8, 2016)

PureClassA said:


> Precisely. In 2012, the Yen was around 80:1 USD. Today it is 100:1 USD. If we were to drop the price of the new 5D4 accordingly from the 5D3 initial release, that would result in a drop of 20% (same as Yen fall against the dollar) That would make the new 5D4 about $2800. At a rumored price of $3299 given the current exchange rate, the 5D4 is actually a MORE expensive camera than the 5D3 if you reverse the exchange rates back to 2012 levels.
> 
> Based on exchange:
> 
> ...



Thanks for this information. But why are price increases rumored in Europe? The Euro is stable against the $


----------



## PureClassA (Aug 8, 2016)

On a separate wish list note:

DPAF (Don't think this is likely)

Video Specs same as 1DX2 (fairly likely)

24MP - 28MP is just fine (almost definite)

Keep 99% the same 5D3 ergonomics (certainty)


----------



## PureClassA (Aug 8, 2016)

daniela said:


> Thanks for this information. But why are price increases rumored in Europe? The Euro is stable against the $



Because the Euro has fallen quite sharply in the last year against the Yen and many other currencies. The dollar has nothing to do with it. The Yen is the native currency of Canon.

Last year a Euro bought 150 yen at it's peak. Today it's down to 110. So you guys in Europe have to eat the exchange rates. Britain had the right idea years ago not letting go of the Pound Sterling. I called that one 15 years ago lol.


----------



## Sharlin (Aug 8, 2016)

PureClassA said:


> On a separate wish list note:
> 
> DPAF (Don't think this is likely)



Why wouldn't this be likely? Starting from the 70D all Canon non-Rebels except the (special-purpose) 5Ds have featured DPAF. I'd say there's a very small chance that Canon wouldn't feature it in their top-of-the-line general-purpose body. I wouldn't be surprised if even the next Rebel got a DP sensor.


----------



## PureClassA (Aug 8, 2016)

70D. The 7D2. The 80D replacement of the 70D. That's it. Crop sensors, all. Full Frame is different. The 1DX2 will likely maintain it's protection. Making a 5D4 with 24MP and 8-10 FPS and DPAF is too close to a 1DX2 MAIN feature set. I just dont think they put it in there. I hope I'm wrong. I would be very surprised if they did



Sharlin said:


> PureClassA said:
> 
> 
> > On a separate wish list note:
> ...


----------



## jebrady03 (Aug 8, 2016)

JP said:


> Oh great... a 3K 5DMk4... That means 1/200ths top sync speed... sloooooow shutter lag making it useless for action photography... and a slow processor.... along with two or so stops of lower ISO performance than a camera that is only 1/3 more in value... but the 7D MK2 is a camera that has all the features I want, minus the FF sensor.. that costs just 1/2 of what the "5" body is going to cost me... Thank you in advance Canon for producing another annoying camera... one that does not need a built in VG... I's going to suck..... I just know it..



Go buy a clue. You're in desperate need of one.


----------



## daniela (Aug 8, 2016)

PureClassA said:


> daniela said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for this information. But why are price increases rumored in Europe? The Euro is stable against the $
> ...



True. But maybe, they shot themself in their foot.


----------



## daniela (Aug 8, 2016)

Now we are dreaming of high-end specifications. Then the day of the announcement comes and we will be brought back to reality. Then bashing and moaning starts. And in the end, the successor is sold well and we are happy with it... Until, until the bad and ugly Sonikons are releasing something that beats the hold MK IV


----------



## unfocused (Aug 8, 2016)

daniela said:


> Now we are dreaming of high-end specifications. Then the day of the announcement comes and we will be brought back to reality. Then bashing and moaning starts. And in the end, the successor is sold well and we are happy with it... Until, until the bad and ugly Sonikons are releasing something that beats the hold MK IV



Sadly true...but with one clarification: Sony/Nikon doesn't have to release anything that actually "beats" the Mark IV, they just have to have one specification that looks better on paper. That's all it takes to trigger certain people.


----------



## rrcphoto (Aug 9, 2016)

unfocused said:


> daniela said:
> 
> 
> > Now we are dreaming of high-end specifications. Then the day of the announcement comes and we will be brought back to reality. Then bashing and moaning starts. And in the end, the successor is sold well and we are happy with it... Until, until the bad and ugly Sonikons are releasing something that beats the hold MK IV
> ...



just having a mirror and a pentaprism will trigger some


----------



## noms78 (Aug 9, 2016)

PureClassA said:


> On a separate wish list note:
> 
> DPAF (Don't think this is likely)
> 
> ...



The camera has already been confirmed to have internal 4k so DPAF is a given.

Megapixels will be somewhere between 24 and 32.

FPS will be 7 or 8.


----------



## Don Haines (Aug 9, 2016)

Canon releases a camera that is better (for some things) than the equivalent Nikon......

Then A few years later Nikon releases a camera better (for some things) than the equivalent Canon......

Then a few years later Canon releases.......

Then Nikon.....

Then Canon.....

This is hardly a revelation or to be unexpected.......


----------



## kevl (Aug 9, 2016)

I needed a second body for this wedding season. I had expected the 5D4 to come in the Spring so I ended needing something quick. I picked the 7DII to pair with my 5D3 workhorse. This has turned out to be a fantastic decision. The camera is brilliant. 

There is less room for error with the 7DII than the 5D3 but if you get your exposure right your images are going to be great. It has gone from being my backup to being used just as often as the 5D3. Frankly it is a joy to use. 

If anyone is having image quality issues with their 7DII I would suggest investing in a good focus target and spending some time dialling in your AF micro adjustments and being careful with your exposure. The camera's image quality and noise performance suffers greatly if your AF is off just a bit. The softer your images are the more the noise affects them. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 9, 2016)

dilbert said:


> The 5D Mark IV faces increased competition from the likes of the Pentax K1



Sure, just like Toyota is facing increased competition from Suzuki. :


----------



## Cthulhu (Aug 9, 2016)

kevl said:


> I needed a second body for this wedding season. I had expected the 5D4 to come in the Spring so I ended needing something quick. I picked the 7DII to pair with my 5D3 workhorse. This has turned out to be a fantastic decision. The camera is brilliant.
> 
> There is less room for error with the 7DII than the 5D3 but if you get your exposure right your images are going to be great. It has gone from being my backup to being used just as often as the 5D3. Frankly it is a joy to use.
> 
> ...



It is indeed a joy to use, the AF is great, it's light, quiet and very feature rich. I don't think I'd have much trouble with it shooting weddings, though an 80D seems like a better choice, but I shoot extremely fast action where light changes dramatically on a panning shot, so the exposure can't always be where you want to. I don't want to ever shoot above iso 1600 with it as it falls apart. 
I've since moved on to a 1dx and couldn't be happier. They're fairly cheap second hand these days and absolute beasts if you need to keep your shutter above 1/1000 all the time.


----------



## Cthulhu (Aug 9, 2016)

CaptureWhatYouSee said:


> Cthulhu said:
> 
> 
> > This should tell you that the EOS 7D Mark II will be around for a while and not to expect an update in 2017. A EOS 7D Mark II will also be kitted with the new EF-S 18-135mm f/3.5-5.6 IS USM lens.</p>
> ...



Sure the DR is not all that different, but the AF is much better and it's both sharper and cleaner. Not to mention it'll shoot raw forever.

I don't hate my 7d2 but I don't love it either.


----------



## Orangutan (Aug 9, 2016)

dilbert said:


> The 5D Mark IV faces *increased competition* from the likes of the Pentax K1 that offers 36MP for under $2000 in a similar sized body.



How do you mean? While the reviews of the K1 seem to be pretty good, it's not really competition unless it takes significant sales away.


----------



## Maiaibing (Aug 9, 2016)

daniela said:


> My question is: Why cheaper? I have seldom seen an product that gets cheaper and is higher in quality and has more features, than its predecessor. ???



5DII was a huge step up from the 5D - and cheaper.


----------



## pwp (Aug 9, 2016)

Yawn. Wake me up when there is genuine information. 
This is a content-free piece, not even minor drip-feed ranking.

-pw


----------



## mb66energy (Aug 9, 2016)

Maiaibing said:


> daniela said:
> 
> 
> > My question is: Why cheaper? I have seldom seen an product that gets cheaper and is higher in quality and has more features, than its predecessor. ???
> ...



I think that this is a typical path of innovative products:
5D was the first affordable 35mm sensor digital camera in a compact package, compatibility with a large lens set and very good IQ - not only for the year 2005 - situation.
5D II came onto the market when the sensor production for these large sensors was nothing special anymore. Sensor cost dominated the prices of FF cameras 10 years ago. It was better in many parameters than the 5D and price was lower.
5D III had better subsystems like the AF and - what I read/hear, video was much better. So maybe it was more expensive compared to the 5D II.

And to often we compare nominal prices - it's much better to correct these nominal prices with a 3% inflation rate. If you do that the 5DIII was 3600 EUR (in Germany) 5 years ago - today this is the equivalent of roughly 4100 EUR.


----------



## Otara (Aug 9, 2016)

daniela said:


> I like Canon, but the D500 is - all in one seen - an step better than the 7DII. The Af is incredible. My husband owns one. And combined with an fast prime, it beats the 7DII.
> Maybe Canon will make the 7Ds AF system better



Well I got to get my 7DII a fair while back, for a lot less money. I found that somewhat useful.

Even now Id have to choose between spending ~$900 Australian more for the D500 or getting a 7D2 and having that leftover $900 to go towards said fast prime lens or the like. Great choices to have in my view.


----------



## kevl (Aug 9, 2016)

Cthulhu said:


> kevl said:
> 
> 
> > I needed a second body for this wedding season. I had expected the 5D4 to come in the Spring so I ended needing something quick. I picked the 7DII to pair with my 5D3 workhorse. This has turned out to be a fantastic decision. The camera is brilliant.
> ...



Yes at this point I'm torn between a used 1DX or a new 5DIV next year sometime. It will really depend on what the new body offers. 

Agreed on 1600. Mind you I try to keep my 5D3 at or below that as well. I will deliver shots at 3200 but only when I have to. I struggled for about a month trying to figure out if I should get the 80D or the 7DII. In the end the pro body won out, and I wouldn't trade it for the slightly better sensor in the 80D at all. In the end I'd rather not miss shots. 

EDIT: Re above discussion on the D500 - the D500 is brilliant. It is better than the 7DII with the exception of DPAF. It's a generation newer... of course it is better. I'm a Canon shooter. It is not enough better to justify the cost of switching including giving up my beloved Canon glass. The 7DII exceeds my needs so it really doesn't matter to me personally that the D500 is better. I'm glad it is is better. Hopefully the next 7D will be even better because of how good the D500 is.


----------



## Mikehit (Aug 9, 2016)

kevl said:


> Hopefully the next 7D will be even better because of how good the D500 is.



And that is the good side of having competition between 2 companies with slightly different strengths. Keep it coming, I say. 

Having started with film and pushing ISO400 slides to get anything near usable in a rainforest I still look at the images from my 7D2 and think "What the hell is going on here...."


----------



## Phil Lowe (Aug 9, 2016)

PureClassA said:


> On a separate wish list note:
> 
> DPAF (Don't think this is likely)
> 
> ...



The 5D3 is a jack-of-all-trades camera, so if video will be as big in the 5D4 as in the 5D2 and 5D3, I fully expect to see the latest iteration of DPAF. Where I think Canon will protect the 1DX2 is in the flavor of 4K the 5D4 will shoot: UHD (3840x2160) rather than the 1DX MkII's DCI format (4096×2160). UHD is considered a broadcast and "prosumer" 4K format so if Canon is going to hamstring the 5D4 at all, this would be the place to do it. 

I don't see the 5D4 more than 24MP, as the 5DSR can be cropped in camera to 28MP. Someone looking for massive MP has two options they could take over the 5D4, and 24MP would be in keeping with Canon's history of small incremental MP changes for the 5DMkII/III/IV line. And as an event camera (weddings, parties, etc.), the 5D4 would need lower MP to maintain its low noise at high ISO advantage over cameras like the 7D2. I don't see more than a 6FPS burst rate, but I do believe Canon will finally take the ridiculously slow write limit off the SD card, should they choose to keep an SD card in camera, that is. Some have speculated that the 5D4 will feature CFast and CF slots, but I think CF will be obsolete very shortly, as CFast prices come down. Therefore, it only makes sense to keep an SD slot in the 5D4. Personally, I don't see why they wouldn't put two QXD slots in the 5D4. That would rock! 

Of course, all this is just speculation. Can't wait 'til 8-25 to see what's in store!


----------



## zim (Aug 9, 2016)

pwp said:


> Yawn. Wake me up when there is genuine information.
> This is a content-free piece, not even minor drip-feed ranking.
> 
> -pw



True that, but.... "_something we’ll be able to fix some time *this week*_" is gonna keep us comin back for more!


----------



## PhotographyFirst (Aug 9, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> dilbert said:
> 
> 
> > The 5D Mark IV faces increased competition from the likes of the Pentax K1
> ...


LoL. That Sidekick is coming back, just you see...


----------



## delfin61 (Aug 9, 2016)

Can´t wait to have 5D Mark IV in my hands. Anyone know how long time approximately it will take before we can buy it in Europe ( Sweden )?
Last Canon I bought was in Berlin back in 1992!! Canon D600


----------



## PureClassA (Aug 9, 2016)

noms78 said:


> The camera has already been confirmed to have internal 4k so DPAF is a given.



I don't see how you come to that conclusion. 4K is not mutually inclusive of DPAF nor vice versa. 4k is a pixel count of 8.8MP. Whether those pixels are of a DPAF variety or not is a totally separate conversation


----------



## Lenscracker (Aug 9, 2016)

PhotographyFirst said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > dilbert said:
> ...


 I agree because I actually bought a new Pentax K1. It lives comfortably among all my Canon gear.


----------



## Freddell (Aug 9, 2016)

PureClassA said:


> Precisely. In 2012, the Yen was around 80:1 USD. Today it is 100:1 USD. If we were to drop the price of the new 5D4 accordingly from the 5D3 initial release, that would result in a drop of 20% (same as Yen fall against the dollar) That would make the new 5D4 about $2800. At a rumored price of $3299 given the current exchange rate, the 5D4 is actually a MORE expensive camera than the 5D3 if you reverse the exchange rates back to 2012 levels.
> 
> Based on exchange:
> 
> ...



Precisely, considering that we expect more value for the same money in a newer gadget, we should demand that the 5D4 be priced at 2799.


----------



## jmoya (Aug 9, 2016)

The 24-70 f4 is...is an incredible lens! Not only is it sharp and very useful with it's IS but the macro capabilities are amazing that it completely eliminates the use of a additional lens for me. I use it on all my weddings and for the macro wedding ring shots. It's one of my favorite most used lenses and I have all the prime L lenses and L zoom lenses.


----------



## midluk (Aug 9, 2016)

jmoya said:


> I have all the prime L lenses and L zoom lenses.


I really want to see a photo of that (It's OK if one lens is missing because you need it to take the photo).


----------



## Patak (Aug 9, 2016)

Lower price in US $$ is the reflection of the appreciation of the same currency against Yen, Euro and UK Pound. As somebody mentioned before, the price of 5DIV body under CR2 is in fact higher in the currency of the country that is producing it. 

As per 24-70 F4 IS, I do not see the point when Canon is releasing the brand new 24-105 IS Mk2. Why would anyone sacrifice the focal length and gain nothing except for the lower cost of the 24-70 combo.


----------



## mpmark (Aug 9, 2016)

JP said:


> Oh great... a 3K 5DMk4... That means 1/200ths top sync speed... sloooooow shutter lag making it useless for action photography... and a slow processor.... along with two or so stops of lower ISO performance than a camera that is only 1/3 more in value... but the 7D MK2 is a camera that has all the features I want, minus the FF sensor.. that costs just 1/2 of what the "5" body is going to cost me... Thank you in advance Canon for producing another annoying camera... one that does not need a built in VG... I's going to suck..... I just know it..



Canon has yet to announce anything and you're crying kicking and screeming! you must be a joy to be around...


----------



## Lurker (Aug 9, 2016)

> As per 24-70 F4 IS, I do not see the point when Canon is releasing the brand new 24-105 IS Mk2. Why would anyone sacrifice the focal length and gain nothing except for the lower cost of the 24-70 combo.



To save the money. Those who already own the 70-200 or similar lens and don't need 70-105 covered again. We don't know how much the new lens will weigh, so there may be weight savings. We don't know about image quality of the new lens, there could be distortions or vignetting not present in the 24-70.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 9, 2016)

Lurker said:


> > As per 24-70 F4 IS, I do not see the point when Canon is releasing the brand new 24-105 IS Mk2. Why would anyone sacrifice the focal length and gain nothing except for the lower cost of the 24-70 combo.
> 
> 
> 
> To save the money. Those who already own the 70-200 or similar lens and don't need 70-105 covered again. We don't know how much the new lens will weigh, so there may be weight savings. We don't know about image quality of the new lens, there could be distortions or vignetting not present in the 24-70.



Exactly. Plus, the 24-70's near-macro mode may be important to some people. 

Also, just because Canon offers both 24-70 and 24-105 kits, that doesn't mean that both will be offered in the same markets. For example, although the 5DIII is offered in the US as 24-105 (MkI) and 24-70/4 kits, there are also 5DIII + 24-70/2.8 II kits (proper, Canon-packaged ones) available in some parts of the world...just not in the US.


----------



## Cthulhu (Aug 9, 2016)

kevl said:


> Cthulhu said:
> 
> 
> > kevl said:
> ...



If weddings are your thing the 1dx is not really for you, it's crazy loud and the 5d mk3 takes better photos. The 1dx mk2 on the other hand would sit nicely in just about any situation.

With regards to the d500, when I made my wish list for the 7d mk2 that's exactly what I wanted it to be.


----------



## kevl (Aug 9, 2016)

Cthulhu said:


> kevl said:
> 
> 
> > Yes at this point I'm torn between a used 1DX or a new 5DIV next year sometime. It will really depend on what the new body offers.
> ...



I didn't know it was that loud. I'm surprised by how quiet the 7D2 is. The 1DX2... well that's outside of my budget.  

Thanks for the input.


----------



## -pekr- (Aug 9, 2016)

I wonder, if I come from a completly different planet (where noone hears you scream), but when I can see ppl debating 7 vs higher fps, etc., I think to myself - who the hell, apart from the sport shooters, ever needs more than 3fps? Man, we have a studio and as we are limited by strobes, we are used to ... wait. Doing some weddings, once again - who needs more than 3 fps? Are you going to be a big boy, because your penis is longer than that?

What I can see though, is a bunch of fools, standing in concerts, holding their uber super expensive DSLRs above their heads, doing a blind shots, instead of admitting, that the swivel LCD might be useful after all.

Also - why do they waste the potential with the f4 kit lens? Don't we have 1.4 to 2.8 options? Not sure what kind of the camera I want, but it is - don't care about fps, need super high iso performance, swivel or detachable LCD, video, mfa, next gen dpaf, wi-fi, dual card.


----------



## rrcphoto (Aug 9, 2016)

Canon 5D intro price: around 300,000 Yen
Canon 5D Mark II intro price: 300,000 Yen
Canon 5D Mark III intro price: 270,000 Yen
Canon 5D Mark IV would be somewhere around 330,000 Yen.

However Canon may be hedging on a stronger Yen.


----------



## rrcphoto (Aug 9, 2016)

-pekr- said:


> I wonder, if I come from a completly different planet (where noone hears you scream), but when I can see ppl debating 7 vs higher fps, etc., I think to myself - who the hell, apart from the sport shooters, ever needs more than 3fps? Man, we have a studio and as we are limited by strobes, we are used to ... wait. Doing some weddings, once again - who needs more than 3 fps? Are you going to be a big boy, because your penis is longer than that?


3 fps is a little slow for AEB.. i'm more than happy with 6-7 fps for AEB though.


----------



## privatebydesign (Aug 9, 2016)

-pekr- said:


> I wonder, if I come from a completly different planet (where noone hears you scream), but when I can see ppl debating 7 vs higher fps, etc., I think to myself - who the hell, apart from the sport shooters, ever needs more than 3fps? Man, we have a studio and as we are limited by strobes, we are used to ... wait. Doing some weddings, once again - who needs more than 3 fps? Are you going to be a big boy, because your penis is longer than that?
> 
> What I can see though, is a bunch of fools, standing in concerts, holding their uber super expensive DSLRs above their heads, doing a blind shots, instead of admitting, that the swivel LCD might be useful after all.
> 
> Also - why do they waste the potential with the f4 kit lens? Don't we have 1.4 to 2.8 options? Not sure what kind of the camera I want, but it is - don't care about fps, need super high iso performance, swivel or detachable LCD, video, mfa, next gen dpaf, wi-fi, dual card.



Depends on your studio lights. I only have PCB Einsteins but I can easily shoot 8fps at lower power with them. Still life's? Sure 1 frame an hour is fine, shoot something that is alive and has emotions? Then trying to catch the instant in time sucks at 3fps.


----------



## Don Haines (Aug 9, 2016)

-pekr- said:


> I think to myself - who the hell, apart from the sport shooters, ever needs more than 3fps? Man, we have a studio and as we are limited by strobes, we are used to ... wait. Doing some weddings, once again - who needs more than 3 fps?


Kids playing games....
dog catching a ball or frisby.....
birds in flight and particularly landing.....
the kitten playing in a paper bag....
being artsy with dripping water.....
fun with multiple exposure sequences....


----------



## PureClassA (Aug 9, 2016)

Maybe all Pekr shoots is stuff that's already dead? 3fps ought to do it for this....


----------



## Don Haines (Aug 9, 2016)

PureClassA said:


> Maybe all Pekr shoots is stuff that's already dead? 3fps ought to do it for this....


E's not dead.....it's sleeping!


----------



## privatebydesign (Aug 10, 2016)

dilbert said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...



No not at all. If somebodies expression changes for the better a series of images has a much better chance of getting 'the one' than not. I am a low volume shooter but know when a sequences might pay dividends.



dilbert said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...



That was me. http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=28903.msg573054#msg573054

The point is in sport the peak moment is often predictable, especially in a fast moving game like tennis, and when I learnt to shoot it frame rates were not high enough to spray and pray. On the other hand a portrait session can be entirely unpredictable and could easily take more images than a tennis match.


----------



## tpatana (Aug 10, 2016)

kevl said:


> I didn't know it was that loud. I'm surprised by how quiet the 7D2 is. The 1DX2... well that's outside of my budget.



Have you ever heard machine gun shooting? Well, put 1DX next to it at full speed you still wouldn't hear the machine gun under the 1DX.


----------



## privatebydesign (Aug 10, 2016)

tpatana said:


> kevl said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't know it was that loud. I'm surprised by how quiet the 7D2 is. The 1DX2... well that's outside of my budget.
> ...



The 1DX and the 1DX MkII might not have silent, 'silent' modes, but they are a darn sight quieter than the Nikon D* series quite modes.


----------



## Don Haines (Aug 10, 2016)

dilbert said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...


My P/S has a 100picture per second burst mode..... As we transition to mirrorless technologies, high frame rates will become normal and loud shutters will be a distant memory.....


----------



## Mikehit (Aug 10, 2016)

privatebydesign said:


> dilbert said:
> 
> 
> > In another thread long gone, I commented that pro's at tennis do 1000s of frames per day to capture "that moment."
> ...



The peak may be predictable but capturing it is a different matter. As usual, technology changes expectations - merely capturing a bird in flight was enough to make people go 'wow', now it has to be pin sharp with the wings in the right position. In soccer, just having the ball in the same frame as someone heading it was enough, now it has to be within inches of the head. And why do you see so many more 'peak action' photos? Simple - technology. I remember the same comments when motordrives first came in on film cameras. 
Ask a pro if they would go back to single-shot camera...(would you?)

There are two reasons I don't 'spray and pray' - firstly it shows my improving skills and secondly having to go through 20,000 photos after a day's shoot would be more than enough for me to give up photography.


----------



## Don Haines (Aug 10, 2016)

High frame rate is a tool. You use it when you need it. If you don't need it, then don't use it. If you never need it, then don't deny others the use of that tool.

My 7D2 does 10FPS. I rarely use it, but when I do, it is great to have.


----------



## privatebydesign (Aug 10, 2016)

dilbert said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > dilbert said:
> ...



You might, I don't. I shoot multiple images to make sure I get that one fleeting expression especially when working with people who are not professional models.

Bouquet tosses used to be staged, that isn't the norm now, now people want peak expression and height in a flower toss. I never did dance floor shots with dragged shutter and 'artistic license' with blurred background lights with medium format film, now it is common and completely unpredictable, the kind of thing throw away digital has liberated.

By the way, I have and used 10fps film cameras, my current digital shoots 5fps, I'll use whatever I have for whatever I'm shooting.


----------



## Dave Del Real (Aug 11, 2016)

I know I shouldn't get my hopes up but I'm very anxious for info on the 7D2 firmware update.


----------



## rmblack (Aug 11, 2016)

Dave Del Real said:


> I know I shouldn't get my hopes up but I'm very anxious for info on the 7D2 firmware update.



I'm in the same boat - C'mon top LCD light meter update... 8)


----------



## Dave Del Real (Aug 11, 2016)

rmblack said:


> I'm in the same boat - C'mon top LCD light meter update... 8)



That's true, forgot about that one.


----------



## Dave Del Real (Aug 13, 2016)

7D2 firmware update sure is hush hush right now. I really hope they unlock 4K video.


----------

